# Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center Promo Vid



## RMOC (May 4, 2007)

Check out RMOC's promo video 2010!!!
YouTube - RMOC promo 

Come out and brush up on your playboating, river running, and rolling. Now taking reservations for Paddlefest 2010!!! May 28-30th Buena Vista, CO. 

800-255-5784 for reservations

Kayaking lessons & instruction on Colorado's Arkansas River, guided mountain bike trips, whitewater rafting, and rock climbing lessons for kids & adults


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

sweet vid looking forward to a great season!!!!


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is the link for Paddle Fest classes

Educational Courses « CKS PaddleFest '10


----------

